# Tica show help.



## we love bsh's

How old does a kitten need to be before it can be shown a tica?

Also is it same as gccf in respect to the cat can only gain titles once it is so old? And what age is that?


----------



## we love bsh's

Need more help too..when dual registering a kitten to tica what is the email address you sent your documents to I thought it was [email protected]

but I keep getting a failure notice saying its not been delivered.


----------



## we love bsh's

bump.....................


----------



## carly87

The email addy is on the website, can't remember it off top of my head.

A kitten needs to be 4 months old, and can start gaining titles at 8 months.

Are you doing the Doncaster one? Were you serious about giving me a hand to run cats there? Would love to come up, but need to find help! Fancy dropping me a PM?


----------



## we love bsh's

carly87 said:


> The email addy is on the website, can't remember it off top of my head.
> 
> A kitten needs to be 4 months old, and can start gaining titles at 8 months.
> 
> Are you doing the Doncaster one? Were you serious about giving me a hand to run cats there? Would love to come up, but need to find help! Fancy dropping me a PM?


Hi carly I think that was cosmills but yes she will be going and shes a woman of her word ill tell her to pm you,yes its the Doncaster one in july ill tell rach to pm you now.

Thanx foe info.

I will call them re there email address as its not working the one on their website.


----------



## we love bsh's

I should have added carly that I don't drive or yes I would have happily helped you,rach will be along in a bit.


----------



## Cosmills

Sorry been having cuddles with Rosie ... I will pm Carly now


----------



## we love bsh's

Cosmills said:


> Sorry been having cuddles with Rosie ... I will pm Carly now


so rach kits were born 14th march so that should make them just old enough to go wont it.

Carly you will get to meet my variant and her sister both sealpoints but one shorthaired.


----------



## Cosmills

we love bsh's said:


> so rach kits were born 14th march so that should make them just old enough to go wont it.
> 
> Carly you will get to meet my variant and her sister both sealpoints but one shorthaired.


Little problem I can only do the Sunday ... Goddaughter christening on the Saturday Think it's the 21st


----------



## we love bsh's

Cosmills said:


> Little problem I can only do the Sunday ... Goddaughter christening on the Saturday Think it's the 21st


Oh right.I see.


----------



## Cosmills

I have just been looking at the form ... It confused me with classes and divisions ... Clueless .... ATM lol


----------



## carly87

I can help you with your entry if you PM me a telephone number. Can you guys recommend anywhere to stay? Will ask on the group to see if I can get someone else to help on the Saturday, so as long as you're able to do the Sunday, that would be great!


----------



## jo-pop

Is it Naturally TICA?
They will be able to help you out with a list of cat friendly hotels. I've shown there twice now, lovely club


----------



## carly87

It is, yep.


----------



## we love bsh's

Hi carly I didn't realise it was only ring help you wanted I can help you with that,however I will only be going on the Saturday as its only a kitten im taking so not much point in entering both shows.


Carly iv got some questions,with double shows do you have to pay twice I guess you do.

Is it optional to just enter one show?

As I understand it you don't have to pick out what classed/codes you want to go in like gccf do,i understand it that you are just entered in all events in the ring at tica,feel free to correct me if im wrong.

This show is in Doncaster so is it an hotel you wanted to stay in? Would need to be pet friendly wouldn't it

There is a couple of hotels on the way home to me,one is helleby hall..very posh some celebs stay there.

Or there is a cheaper one called ibis its also in helleby its cheaper than the other,im not sure if they allow pets,maybe you could sneak them in 

Well anyway I could drop you off at the hotel saturday evening but im not attending the sunday show..but if rach is still going sunday she may help you further however im not sure if shes going..maybe she will go with out a cat,its always good for the learning and to see what breed standard looks like etc.

Anyway carly just let me know if you need the help.Sara.


----------



## jo-pop

Sara, I'm going on sat as a spectator if you fancy meeting..? It's Martha's first cat show


----------



## we love bsh's

jo-pop said:


> Sara, I'm going on sat as a spectator if you fancy meeting..? It's Martha's first cat show


Yeah why not.will pm you my umber so on the day you can find me  Jo is Martha your baby?

Anyone know if they will sell food at this venue I don't want to be starving all day lol.


----------



## carly87

Hi Sarah

I never refuse help!

Nope, you only pay for the day you're attending. Think it's £45 or something like that.

Each cat is judged in all the rings, so you don't need to pick classes.


----------



## we love bsh's

carly87 said:


> Hi Sarah
> 
> I never refuse help!
> 
> Nope, you only pay for the day you're attending. Think it's £45 or something like that.
> 
> Each cat is judged in all the rings, so you don't need to pick classes.


Ok thanx carly,well ill be there the Saturday so will help you all I can then.


----------



## jo-pop

Yup, Martha is my baby slave in training.
They do food, jacket spuds, sandwiches, chips etc. nothing flash but its a very nicely run show


----------



## we love bsh's

jo-pop said:


> Yup, Martha is my baby slave in training.
> They do food, jacket spuds, sandwiches, chips etc. nothing flash but its a very nicely run show


Looking forward to it.

So carly or anyone who knows,before 8 months you can possible win bob,is this right,what else can you wil at the tica shows?


----------



## jo-pop

Why don't you give the show manager a call and ask if they can confirm ? They're a very helpful bunch at this show.


----------



## carly87

They can still be finaled and earn regional points for a regional placing as a kitten.


----------



## we love bsh's

carly87 said:


> They can still be finaled and earn regional points for a regional placing as a kitten.


what does that mean carly? still very newbie here to all that talk.


----------



## carly87

It's for bragging rights. So your kitten can place as the 1st, 2nd etc best kitten or best breed kitten in our TICA region, and might even earn an international win which means they're placed among the best kittens in the world.


----------



## we love bsh's

carly87 said:


> It's for bragging rights. So your kitten can place as the 1st, 2nd etc best kitten or best breed kitten in our TICA region, and might even earn an international win which means they're placed among the best kittens in the world.


Are right interesting im looking forward to it.


----------



## carly87

So am I! Will be nice to finally meet you both!


----------



## we love bsh's

Carly my kitten is seal point do I enter her into the pointed solid division?

Also when is the deadline to enter as iv not got my tica registration back yet.


----------



## carly87

You do, yes. And you don't need to wait for your reg to come back. Just type "pending" into the reg number box as they don't need registering for their first show.


----------



## we love bsh's

carly87 said:


> You do, yes. And you don't need to wait for your reg to come back. Just type "pending" into the reg number box as they don't need registering for their first show.


Ah yes I forgot about that,thanx,i will try apply now online


----------



## we love bsh's

booked it in carly I want to pay via paypal but it didn't put me on pp page


----------



## jo-pop

we love bsh's said:


> booked it in carly I want to pay via paypal but it didn't put me on pp page


If you have a look at the website it should give you their PayPal email address to send payment to. Just put a note with your name. You should get full email confirmation to check


----------



## jo-pop

[email protected] I think


----------



## we love bsh's

jo-pop said:


> [email protected] I think


iv emailed her she said she will send details later so will wait for email to make sure im doing it right.

Right another question,do you have to have white things in the pens?


----------



## jo-pop

we love bsh's said:


> iv emailed her she said she will send details later so will wait for email to make sure im doing it right.
> 
> Right another question,do you have to have white things in the pens?


No. You can have anything you like on the pen. Any coloured tray, blankets etc. food bowls can be any type and left in all day. Any toys you wish. The judges never see the pens.

Carly, sorry if I'm butting in. I just thought as I could answer I would do.


----------



## we love bsh's

jo-pop said:


> No. You can have anything you like on the pen. Any coloured tray, blankets etc. food bowls can be any type and left in all day. Any toys you wish. The judges never see the pens.
> 
> Carly, sorry if I'm butting in. I just thought as I could answer I would do.


oh right that's good then thankyou jo


----------



## we love bsh's

Still not managed to pay yet,the girl called nicky whos dealing with the show enquiry emails told me this morning she's send details later,i rang her couple of hours ago she said she'd send them but still nothing,emailed twice more still nothing ,I hope they don't try charging me the £10 late payment fee,i have the money in the bank ready to leave,grrrrrr.


----------



## carly87

No problem, Jo, go right ahead!


----------



## we love bsh's

All sorted now,jo it was the pp address you linked.

Carly what do I do now just turn up? Do I receive any conformation in post? Or do you get pen numbers on day? What bout the catalogue? Or don't tica work like that? If you do have catalogue do you buy on the day?


----------



## Cosmills

Did you get it sorted ... Sorry I will not be there that day... Wot do they consider late .... .???


----------



## we love bsh's

Cosmills said:


> Did you get it sorted ... Sorry I will not be there that day... Wot do they consider late .... .???


yeah all sorted,on website it said pay within 24 hour of filling in online entry.


----------



## Cosmills

we love bsh's said:


> yeah all sorted,on website it said pay within 24 hour of filling in online entry.


Cool.... Am looking forward to going, I was disappointed this year with not taking Rosie... Couldn't really with her calling all the time ... So it's DD and saff this year ....


----------



## carly87

Hi there

Yep, you just turn up. You should have had an email telling you the form was received and that's it. They give you a catalogue on the day. Could you and CM PM me with full names so I know who to be asked to be benched beside?


----------



## we love bsh's

carly on my email its says,Region EW,what does it mean?

Also I chose a single metal pen I hope this was right,then it says you have to pay paypal £2 so I did,had to pay for pen and to enter it came to £47.70 so I just sent £48 and hope that I chose everything correctly lol.

Oh and another question as you are in a ring are you not allowed to advertise your name ie with a badge etc.


----------



## carly87

Don't worry, it's just the TICA region (it's divided into different regions for the purposes of scoring points). You can advertise your name if you like. There's no secret about who's who as you have to put your cat into the pen yourself, but the judges tend to be too busy judgint to pay attention to the comings and goings.


----------



## we love bsh's

carly87 said:


> Don't worry, it's just the TICA region (it's divided into different regions for the purposes of scoring points). You can advertise your name if you like. There's no secret about who's who as you have to put your cat into the pen yourself, but the judges tend to be too busy judgint to pay attention to the comings and goings.


Oh right thankyou carly ul be fed up of me on the show day teaching me the ropes lol.


----------



## carly87

Not a bit of it. I'll enjoy it!


----------



## we love bsh's

carly87 said:


> Not a bit of it. I'll enjoy it!


I cant believe how far your coming from carly hats off to you!


----------



## carly87

I'm chasing finals for my boy away from his great granddad's home turf.


----------

